# Über bestehendes Bild neue Textur legen.



## itsbetter (2. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nach erfolgloser Suche bei den Tutorials und Forum-Einträgen hoffe ich hiermit Hilfe zu bekommen.

Ich würde gerne über ein bestehendes Bild (dieses: http://de.fotolia.com/id/1272613)
mit PS eine neue Textur legen. Das ganze soll dann in eine Website eingebaut werden.

Gibt es hier irgendwo eine Beschreibung für so eine Arbeit oder gar ein Tutorial?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Gruß 
rapido


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. September 2009)

Du könntest eine AUswahl erstellen mit der Form der Oberfläche (zB mit einem Pfad, würde sich da recht gut anbieten). Dann machst du eine Alphamaske, dass man eben diese Fläche nicht mehr sieht. Auf einer Ebene dadrunter machst du dann deine gewünschte Textur, die du durch Verzerrung rihtig ausrichtest, dass das Muster glaubhaft ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2009)

Du willst über das ganze Puzzlestück eine Textur legen? Probiers mal so:

1. Textur auf eine Ebene darüber
2. Textur so freistellen und verzerren das sie nur über dem Bereich des Puzzlestücks (oder was auch immer du Texturieren willst legen)
3. Ebenenmodus auf "Ineinanderkopieren" oder "Weiches Licht" stelle

Aber das Ergebnis wird nicht besonders toll sein. Am besten wäre es wenn du das Stück per 3D Programm baust (oder in CS4, da soll die 3D-funktion ja gut sein)

edit: Ich brauch zu lang .


----------



## itsbetter (2. September 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, 

leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen, da bin ich noch nicht Profi genug für.
Ich brauche da mehr Details, um das selber zu schaffen. Wurde sowas nicht schon mal irgendwo ausfürlich erklärt? Oder kann mir das einer machen (darf man das hier fragen)? 

Danke und Gruß
rapido


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2009)

itsbetter hat gesagt.:


> Oder kann mir das einer machen (darf man das hier fragen)?



Du darfst, aber dann müsstest du dich entscheiden, denn dann ist es was für die Jobbörse. Im PS-Unterforum gibts nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.


----------



## itsbetter (2. September 2009)

@Ex1tus,

genau, in der bestehenden Grafik soll das Puzzelteil so herausragen wie jetzt. 
Das heißt Puzzelteil und der weiße "Boden" soll mit einer Textur überzogen werden, unter dem Puzzel kann die Textur so bleiben.

Gruß
rapido


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2009)

Neue Ebene (STRG+N), Textur auf diese Ebene einfügen. Diese Ebene bearbeitest du nun mit "Perspektivisch verzerren" (hab gerade kein PS, schau mal bei der PS-Hilfe wo das genau ist) so das sie perspektivisch richtig liegt. 

Nun stellst du die Bereiche frei die du nicht texturieren willst (zum freistellen gibts Tuts en masse). Dann Ebenenmodus(<-zu finden per PS-Hilfe) auf "Ineinanderkopieren" oder "Weiches Licht" stellen.


----------



## itsbetter (2. September 2009)

Am liebsten würde ich es selber machen, nur so lerne ich es...

Ist es für eine Erklärung zu umfangreich?


----------



## ink (2. September 2009)

Es ist einfacher kurz selber zu schauen als alles abzutippen.
Und Eigeninitiative sehen wir hier gern, denn dann trägt die Arbeit Früchte 

mfg


----------

